
Ask HN: Managing secrets easily - alexandernst
What do HN users use nowadays to manage secrets easily? There are a few must-have points though:<p>* Web UI<p>* Store small files (SSH keys and so on), aside from the usual key&#x2F;text value<p>* Grant access to secrets on a user or group basis
======
x0ff
checkout [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/) it's
simple.

~~~
alexandernst
But that doesn't have any of the 3 must-have points that I explicitly stated,
right?

